# Feature: 2Bennett Widebody Ur quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I shot this a while back but our new editor Will Barber just had the chance to chase it all down and write the car up. I do hope you enjoy it.

http://fourtitude.com/features/Feature_Cars_7/2b-ur-q-widebody-quattro-2bennett-audimotive/


----------

